# Indoor vs. outdoor board



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about pasture boarding him if he has access to hay, shelter, and clean water. I can totally relate as I am going off to college next year and my dream facility is too much money for stall board. They offer pasture board for a fraction of the cost and I am going to do that instead. My horse, much like yours, is happier outside anyway!


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I fully agree with eventerdrew!


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

I am a college student and I 'pasture' board my horse. They have 2 run in shelters and automatic waterers and hay 2x a day. I am blessed with wonderful BO and when its really cold or rainy and then gets really cold (we have a lot of CRAZY weather here) they bring the pasture boarded horses in and just put them in the indoor arena to get them out of the elements. But I have both stall boarded and pasture boarded and I dont think stall is better in anyway.


----------



## jesredneck98 (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh boy you sound just like me, I had a really hard time when I first got my new horse and had to send her outside to live as opposed to that stall that she was living in before I got her, she did just fine. This winter I did keep her inside but I only did that because I work at the barn and it was cheaper plus she was being trained at the same time. But now she is going back out in march and I am already freaking out, but I know deep down that she will be fine. Just remember that when you first put your horse out with the other horses they will re-oreder thier pecking order and thats okay just ride it out let it happen. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I think all horses need outside time. I hate seeing horses locked in a stall all day, only getting out for rides and a few hours of turn out. It's just not natural. That being said, I bring my horses inside for the night over the winter for one reason, and one reason only. Ricci hates the rain and the cold. Leaving her outside would leave her miserable. She is a pampered princess that won't step foot in a drizzle without a blanket on. Would she live if I didn't cater to her preferences? Of course, but there's no reason to. All in all, your horse will be fine outside 24/7 as long as he has adequate shelter. =]


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

You couldn't pay me to indoor board my horses. I, personally, don't much believe in it. Stalling a horse creates nothing but problems, in my opinion. I understand it's a necessity for some, but I really don't think you should feel bad - your horse will probably appreciate his freedom much more. It's better for both circulation and digestion for your horse to be able to roam and preferably graze. We don't even have a barn, our entire crew lives outside year round and out of 8 horses, only 1 needs a blanket in winter.

In my experience, the ONLY reason a horse may appear to prefer a stall is because s/he has learned that they eat there. The multitude of boredom vices that develop out of stalling a horse are a testament to how most feel about being cooped up inside half the time.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> You couldn't pay me to indoor board my horses. I, personally, don't much believe in it. Stalling a horse creates nothing but problems, in my opinion. I understand it's a necessity for some, but I really don't think you should feel bad - your horse will probably appreciate his freedom much more. It's better for both circulation and digestion for your horse to be able to roam and preferably graze. We don't even have a barn, our entire crew lives outside year round and out of 8 horses, only 1 needs a blanket in winter.
> 
> In my experience, the ONLY reason a horse may appear to prefer a stall is because s/he has learned that they eat there. The multitude of boredom vices that develop out of stalling a horse are a testament to how most feel about being cooped up inside half the time.


 
I completely agree. Horses are healthier both mentally and physically outside as long as they have shelter, fresh water, good grass or hay. BO's couldn't pay _me_ to 'inside' board my horse


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Living outside is better for horses in just about every way, mental health, digestive, joint and muscle, hooves(if they are barefoot). I used to bring my horse inside for about half the time(more if it was raining) and moving him to 24/7 pasture was absolutly the best horse decision I have ever made. He has always been a colicy horse but since I moved him outside he colics much less often, and when he does colic it is usually mild. He also used to come up lame from an old racing injury several times a year, and I have not any problems with that since he has been outside. 

Don't feel bad about keeping your horse outside, he'll be healthier and happier, you will have a fuller pocket book, it's a win win.


----------



## Sketter (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh I'm so happy to hear all these comments.. makes me feel alot better about keeping him outside. Thanks for everyones input


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Sketter said:


> My question is.. what is your opinion on boarding a horse inside or outside? I have had my horse inside and outside, and it really seems that he does not like being inside, and since i'm going back to school I can't afford to keep him inside. I don't know somthing about keeping him outside all the time makes me feel bad. Am I just over reacting? (Please be nice)


I think your overreacting. I have been to many barns and I wouldn't put my horses in even the nicest ones. Horses are happiest when they are outside and not stuffed up in a smelly barn. With outside board you sometimes get bigger stalls and you always get cleaner air and those things are important for your horses.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hmmm I moved Hunter from his always outdoor paddock to an awesome barn. I think he has the best of both worlds now. He has an 18" x 20" stall plus huge paddock so can be in or out his preference. Once the weather gets nicer they are out in field all day long. I would never put him in a situation of being only oin a stall all day long.
I see a lot of places that have the horses in these little sand paddocks all day long. Poor horses.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I prefer 'pasture boarding' to stable, or stall board; horses, when they have the choice would rather stand outside, even in the weirdest weather conditions...yes, they may go in and out of a shelter, but most will prefer being able to see and hear around themselves, to being inside, where things might be distorted. I don't think there is anything wrong with pasture board, as you know your horse will always be 'exercised' because he has room to kick up his heels when he wants to. Free choice hay, and water, are 'really' all a horse needs to maintain his body function well. But shelters, atleast a 3 sided one, are always good to have in the pen, so they don't have to stand out in every type of weather; if they desire, they can settle in the shelter to 'warm up' or dry off a bit. Mine all have access to run in, and yet, they are always out and about in cruddy weather...they could care less; it's me that gets weird about it sometimes!Lol! 

My mare, who really hates wind, and would hide in her shelter all the time, now stands out in pretty much anything, now that she's realized I will blanket her accordingly. She is body, clipped though too, but she really seems to realize the blankets block the wind, which make her happier to be outside. Lol!


----------



## JadedEyes (Jun 26, 2009)

I keep my horse on pasture board and my horse, when I first got him, came from a pampered horse farm. 

Although, I think I am going to get a stall for the summer time. Just because his feet get sooo crappy and he gets bit up so bad by the other horses and flies. 

But, I don't feel bad at all about keeping him out over the winter.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Personally we keep our horses outside. Neither of them have ever been stalled in their lives and they're perfectly happy. They have access to fresh water that is filled up every week{we have a large tub} and has a heater in the winter so it doesn't freeze. When it gets to cold they get blankets, they have access to a run in as well as 5-6 acres of trees. Plus they get hay and complete feed morning and night. I love outdoor.

I work at a a stable ad the only differance in my opinion between the two is yeah indoors is warmer in the winter and the horses get a shorter coat so there isn't really the need to clip{to much} but there are a few horses that weave, pace and crib. My outdoor horses never got weaving or pacing problems. They vrib but that's an entirely differant matter.


----------



## brighteyes08 (Jan 20, 2010)

I built my small barn at home so that my horse could go in and out of her stall whenever she wanted and I find that is the best, she has a big paddock that surrounds the barn. 

The stable where I board my gelding here is an indoor, his stall is 12x12". Only in the winter they bring them in for the night, other than that their just brought in to feed. I board there because they have an indoor arena, which makes life alot easier when you have a young horse to train, but other than that I like for my horse to have as much outside time as possible.. with that said, a girl who boards there constantly has her horse on "stall rest" because her horse is "lame" when really the only problem is because hes always in his stall, getting stocked up.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

My horse lives outside 24/7 (with a shelter) and all my future horses will and so have my past ones, I think its best for the health of the horse and most natural.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i prefer to have them outside 24/7. unfortunately my barn does not have safe pasture board turnouts so i have both of my horses stalled over the winter & then in the summer i turn my younger mare out 24/7 [my older horse has an old injury & the only open field is on a big hill & i dont want him running up & down it everyday]


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Guess I am the only one who will NOT pasture board. I wouldn't even consider it. My guy goes out every EVERY day for the daylight hours but come dark they are in. They have clean bright airy stalls well stocked with clean beding, hay, grain and water. The temperature is kept at 32 or slightly less but we work at it to keep it this cool.
My pastures are well treed including alot of big pine trees with the branches cut as high as needed to allow the horse to stand comfortably. My shelter is the best and insulated and located under large pine trees for shade and shelter from the driving rain and snow. A heated water trough and excellent hay in feeders fresh each day. Any old is removed daily.

Come night I want my horse in , dried off, feet picked and put safely away for the night.
NOt a single horse makes us walk into the field to bring them in. Everyone is waiting at the gate. I don't care if it is the food waiting, I don't care. They love their stalls, no stall walking, no cribbing, wobbling or fighting over the wall. 
I care less about the cost and only the care.
I will not have pasture board.
That said my guys are out June, July, August and September except if it is a bad lightening storm. Then they come in for the storm and go right back out as soon as it passes.

I don't beleive it is better for a horse to stand out in the freezing cold, high winds , driving rain and misserable wet night.
Just think of the feet standing in mud day after day with no chance to ever dry out. My guys feet are picked daily and he stands in clean fresh bedding every night.
We are snug in our warm houses, in our warm beds, why shouldn't they?


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

What do you people do with outside horses if you don't have a nice warm barn to bring them into for brushing?? If it is cold and your horse is outside in the freezing cold do you honestly spend time brushing, picking his feet and grain him??
Since my guy is coming in every evening I am there preparing his stall and then personally bring him in, do my maintainance and tuck him in. The barn is warm , dry, well lite so it encourages boarders to come and hang out.
If the horses are just out in the cold, wind, mud or snow, it is dark so how do you go and spend time???
The enviroment of a nice barn encourages you the owner to work with the horse.

Again regardless of the savings I will not pasture board.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I prefer to have the option of bringing my horses in at night, or if they became injured or whatever. I just like knowing they have a stall to go in if needed. I do like them to be outside as much as possible though. In the summer, they're out all the time and rarely come in. I also like grooming them inside, much much warmer. lol


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Ahem, YES actually, we DO. We are outside everyday regardless of weather to feed and water. Maybe that will change when we get older, but enough layers is enough to keep you moderately warm. We don't have the option of a nice barn, and we are outside "suffering" right alongside our poor horses. We spend hours in the bitter cold grooming riding or even just playing with them. Who needs light? In dead winter, the snow reflects enough off the cloud cover to make seeing quite easy if you let your eyes adjust. We always ride at night.

Do I sometimes wish we had a barn for truly bitter and horrific weather? Of course I do. But we don't, and our horses are conditioned for the weather. Wild horses fare every year in bitter elements and with a lot less help then we give our horses. Yes, obviously some die due to the natural selection process, but that doesn't negate from the fact that horses were designed to live naturally, not as pampered pets. I would never advise someone to take a pampered pet and boot them out into the cold, but our crew has lived this way since they were born. The fact that we deal with extremely smart animals who are rarely ever injured or lame and have never suffered from issues like colic is enough to tell me we're doing just fine.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Lots of people throw their pampered pets out on pasture board. The neighbour girl is going to university and she just threw her horse in a field, not even a shelter, just blanketed him and there he was. I stopped in and her mother said she can no longer afford the board so she threw it in a small small field and they are building a shelter. He is well blanketed but alone. From a barn and companions to alone outside in the dark, cold, wet. Sure you can do it. What is the horse going to do about it??
Die??
Wild horse don't stand out in the open, they have warmer, sheltered areas in the bush or a hollow, they move, they know the warmed spots.
It can be a bad blizzard out and I head out down into the swamp where not a breeze can be felt. I know pockets that trap the sun even of -18 degree days. Wild horses are not restricted by fencing and do not stand out in the open and endure.
I also don't believe wild horse quality of life is equal to a pampered pet. Worming alone will take it's toll. How about hoof care in wild horses??

A 600 to 750 square foot barn is not that expensive and comfortably holds 4 horse.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Our horses have food, water and shelter. I am not paying to build a barn on someone elses property. That money is going towards my OWN property. When I do build a barn, it will be used for emergencies and horses who require it. Our horses thrive outside, I will not change that. With as cold as our winters get, unless you can afford a heavily insulated barn or a heat source, I firmly believe it is better for horses to be moving around outside and eating to keep warm then to be standing in a stall.

Boarding options around here entail a stall at night with daily turn out in a paddock. I will not reduce my animals to a space the size of my living room at an additional cost of $300 a month. I have been in a boarding situation with my Arab mare and she dropped more weight then a Tijuana crack *****. She thrives on open space, and I could not imagine any of our crew being happier in a barn when they are accustomed to always being free.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

I've never been to Canada but I've heard it gets pretty cold.

Here in Australia, it doesn't usually get below 0 degrees celcius in the dead middle of winter. In 95% of places it doesnt snow, and even if it did it would only lightly snow and only for a couple of days. So I would appreciate if you would quit acting like having a horse in pasture board is like animal cruelty or something and it should never be done. 

It is a horse not a 2 day old baby, funnily enough they(the horse) WILL survive the winter. As long as they have food, water, and preferably shelter, then I don't see anything wrong with it. I guess you could call pasture board more natural but there isnt really anything wrong with stall board either. We don't need it dramatised about the horrible cold windy rain. Its the weather. Its crap some days and lovely the next. Horses can be conditioned to do just about anything. They are originally (and still are) a wild animal, and did survive all those cold windy snowy nights without a stall. If they didnt they simply would be extinct. Whether they found those warm spots or simply they were conditioned to the climate because thats where they were born and their parents etc.

If anyone would like to stall board thats great for them and its there horse and its there choice, but the same applies to pasture board.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Becca93 said:


> I've never been to Canada.
> I would appreciate if you would quit acting like having a horse in pasture board is like animal cruelty or something and it should never be done.
> 
> .


I think it is. Down the road there are about 50 horses standing in an open wind swept field. I ride past them all the time. They have no options of finding selters in the bush out of the wind. They just stand and endure. Sometimes it rains heavy and then freezes at night. How do these guys get dry to endure the freezing night temperatures?? They don't, they just stand and suffer.
While I ride my horse hard I will not see him stand outside at minus 18 in heavy winds and blowing snow with feet that are constantly wet.
Wind is tiring and again what can the horse do about it anyway except DIE??


They will survive but the quality of care is not there. It is all about money, the cost of pasture board vs Stable board.
And you can't tell me that people having horses standing out in the cold , the wet, the rain are going to brush and clean and pick feet like horse that live in a nice warm well lite barn with other boarders doing the same thing?? No way
Going out andhrowing hay and water to a bunch of horses outside is one thing but to honestly dry out the horse and put him in a nice warm stall for the night doesn't compare in care.

I have had horse for more then 50 years and never have I had a horse stand out in the bad weather , the cold weather over night and I never will.
Call me cruel for caring but I will not pasture board.

That said out the last year the horses have never one single day been confined to their stalls all day. Average is about 12 hours out, 12 hours in but again depends on the sun rise and the sun set.

As for cold, insulation is cheap and any stable insulated with horses stays about freezing with just the body heat of the horses.
If I close the door the temperatue at -18 or 0 F is about 38-40F .
I have to leave a door partly open to try and maintain 32F where I like it.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> . I am not paying to build a barn on someone elses property. That money is going towards my OWN property. .


I certainly can see your point. I wouldn't build a barn on someone elses property either.

As for the dropping weight because the horse was stalled???? That I don't see.

I am against 24/7 stalling too.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

RiosDad said:


> Guess I am the only one who will NOT pasture board. I wouldn't even consider it. My guy goes out every EVERY day for the daylight hours but come dark they are in. They have clean bright airy stalls well stocked with clean beding, hay, grain and water. The temperature is kept at 32 or slightly less but we work at it to keep it this cool.
> My pastures are well treed including alot of big pine trees with the branches cut as high as needed to allow the horse to stand comfortably. My shelter is the best and insulated and located under large pine trees for shade and shelter from the driving rain and snow. A heated water trough and excellent hay in feeders fresh each day. Any old is removed daily.
> 
> Come night I want my horse in , dried off, feet picked and put safely away for the night.
> ...


They have shelter.. they _are_ snug. They're just not 'cage kept' and have the choice to either stay in, or go out as they see fit.

They're not standing in mud constantly but some mud is a good thing. Sure they could cast themselves in the shelter but the percent is so small is a moot point... not like a horse trapped in a cage/stall most of the time.

Outside horses can move about at will which keeps them healthier. Imagine if you were locked up every day or nite with little time outside your cell. At some point it will take a toll on your mind.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

RiosDad said:


> What do you people do with outside horses if you don't have a nice warm barn to bring them into for brushing?? If it is cold and your horse is outside in the freezing cold do you honestly spend time brushing, picking his feet and grain him??
> Since my guy is coming in every evening I am there preparing his stall and then personally bring him in, do my maintainance and tuck him in. The barn is warm , dry, well lite so it encourages boarders to come and hang out.
> If the horses are just out in the cold, wind, mud or snow, it is dark so how do you go and spend time???
> The enviroment of a nice barn encourages you the owner to work with the horse.
> ...


Yes, I do as do others 'like' me :lol:. We're not wuss's. Savings, although welcomed, isn't the issue


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I find it pretty insulting that you are implying that people who pasture board are causing their horses to suffer. Horses are not people. They have different needs. My horse is not miserable in the cold because he has been outside all year long and has grown a coat to protect him from the wind, and cold. He has a shelter to go in if it is raining, but nine times out of ten he does not use it. I imagine if the rain was making him miserable he would probably go under his shelter don't you?

I have a barn where I board and a stall to use if I wish. My horse is in said stall for about twenty minutes every day, long enough to eat his grain portion. I like having the stall for injury and illness but when I am forced to use it I can immediate see my horse becomes unhappy. He either paces around or stands dejected in the corner, when I take him out to hot walk he tries to pull me to the barn door to get back to his pasture. I know well and good that pasture boarding is what is best for my horse and I will never put him in a stall unless he is injured or ill and my vet tells me to put him on stall rest.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

RiosDad said:


> I think it is. Down the road there are about 50 horses standing in an open wind swept field. I ride past them all the time. They have no options of finding selters in the bush out of the wind. They just stand and endure. Sometimes it rains heavy and then freezes at night. How do these guys get dry to endure the freezing night temperatures?? They don't, they just stand and suffer.
> While I ride my horse hard I will not see him stand outside at minus 18 in heavy winds and blowing snow with feet that are constantly wet.
> Wind is tiring and again what can the horse do about it anyway except DIE??
> 
> ...


You know what.. I've had horses for 50 years as well. Mine have always lived outside but DO HAVE SHELTER as do the others here posting on this forum. They have the choice to come inside should they choose to.

I believe you're grossly misinformed and a bit stuck up and very judgemental and making ludicrous assumptions with out the facts, or maybe you don't want to have all the facts.

It hurts my heart (and others) to see horses that are NOT provided shelter for winter weather. We don't like that either. We however DO provide shelter for ours, yes we DO groom them and spend time with them no matter what the weather and at this point I think you need to stop and seriously evaluate your own mindset, and stop trying to make everybody else out as uncaring, abusing horse owners. Enough is enough


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

qtrhrsecrazy said:


> . They're just not 'cage kept' and have the choice to either stay in, or go out as they see fit.
> 
> . Imagine if you were locked up every day or nite with little time outside your cell. At some point it will take a toll on your mind.


Outside your cell?? YOu sleep in a bed, you are in a house at night? Do you consider it a cell.
My guys are out sunup to sunset. Is this caged with little time out??
Come spring and summer it is 14 plus hours a day outside.

Does this look like a cell??


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

qtrhrsecrazy said:


> Yes, I do as do others 'like' me :lol:. We're not wuss's. Savings, although welcomed, isn't the issue


Wuss's. I ride 50 plus miles a week and 70 to 80 MILES are not out of the question. Thunder storms, driving wind, sleet, deep snow, you will find me out running trail, no matter what.
I ride hard in all kinds of weather but come night I want my guy in, well feed, well groomed and clean feet that get a chance to dry out.

I believe for most it is a money issue and not their choosing.

Wuss is not a word you use with me if you knew me.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

qtrhrsecrazy said:


> You know what.. I've had horses for 50 years as well. Mine have always lived outside but DO HAVE SHELTER as do the others here posting on this forum. They have the choice to come inside should they choose to.
> 
> I believe you're grossly misinformed and a bit stuck up and very judgemental and making ludicrous assumptions with out the facts, or maybe you don't want to have all the facts.
> 
> It hurts my heart (and others) to see horses that are NOT provided shelter for winter weather. We don't like that either. We however DO provide shelter for ours, yes we DO groom them and spend time with them no matter what the weather and at this point I think you need to stop and seriously evaluate your own mindset, and stop trying to make everybody else out as uncaring, abusing horse owners. Enough is enough


I too have the best shelter you can imagine?? It is insultated, has rubber mats for flooring to keep the horses out of the mud. Is mucked out almost daily, at least a couple of times a week, heated water at all times and fresh hay put out daily with all old hay cleaned up daily and that is just for his day.
It is located under tall pine trees to provide shade on the shelter and protections from the driving winds that could blow in the open enterence.

I have been in boarding barns all my life and see the ones that have chosen pasture board, brought most the horses into their warm dry stall sna had to leave the pasture boarders out and I feel really sad for them. They never dry off, never, weeks on end standing in wet, in mud, in snow, never giving their feet a chance to dry out. Wet blankets plastered to their skin all night, no chance to dry.
I am entitled to my opinion just like you and will never pasture board, no matter what the money savings.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Money is not the issue. Yeah, we all love saving a little money, but if by some twisted plot of fate my horse required a stall, I would not shirk that duty - obviously as she HAS been stall boarded before.

Zierra has also cast herself in a stall before, thank god I found her in time. Ever since then, she won't roll all the way over when she rolls because she panics when she's on her back. After I found her, she was shaking so bad she could barely stand up, I had to spend an hour walking her around and rubbing her legs to help circulation.

I really don't care what your personal opinion is, it's yours and obviously nothing is going to convince you we aren't horse abusers. I don't care what some idiot down the road does to his animals, ours have food, water and shelter and they're fatter then summer ticks.

I already stated that indoor boarding around here typically involves only the use of a small turnout pen. If it's not a small turnout, it's in a large pasture with numerous other bigger and nastier horses. Zierra loses weight because she either frets it away from being cooped up, or from having the snot kicked out of her by other horses keeping her away from the food. There is no such thing as a pasture around here that offers grazing unless it's a massive outdoor boarding facility, WHICH WE ALREADY DO. I will not take away my horses right to roam and graze because someone seems to think she's abused from not being confined to a little stall half her day.


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Now, the world don't move to the beat of just one drum, 
What might be right for you, may not be right for some.

Don't feel sad for outside horses. My horse is outside and he is happy. I know that because I know him. Your horse is happy half inside and half out. That's great. There is no reason to be hostile about it. No one in this thread is abusing their horses. Let's not be so angry.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Sophie19 said:


> There is no reason to be hostile about it. No one in this thread is abusing their horses. Let's not be so angry.


Angry??? I seem to be the only one who has to defend his position of keeping a horse stalled in the bad weather at night??
When I am laying in my nice warm bed and listening to the winds howling and hearing the rain and sleet beating on the window I can sleep conscience free knowing my horse is in a nice warm barn protected from the same elements.
We live in homes , why shouldn't our horses??

This has been posted before and people that care enough to stable their horses seem to be the bad owners.
Honestly in the past year, 365 days I have only missed 2 TWO day without going to the barn and spending time brushing, picking feet and just hanging out with my guy.
The 2 days I missed he was out in the summer 24/7 in lush pasture and I was at the cottage.
You guys call me rough , abusive and I seem to be the only one who cares about my guys comfort?????


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

I'd say, let a horse be free every once in a while..

I'd rather have my horse be outside than inside


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Horses are not humans. I don't jump on your back and demand you obey my every whim, why should our horses?


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

RiosDad said:


> Angry??? I seem to be the only one who has to defend his position of keeping a horse stalled in the bad weather at night??
> When I am laying in my nice warm bed and listening to the winds howling and hearing the rain and sleet beating on the window I can sleep conscience free knowing my horse is in a nice warm barn protected from the same elements.
> We live in homes , why shouldn't our horses??


Think about it.
Do dogs live in homes? Yes! They have packs and a den.
Do horses live in homes? No. They're a herd with no shelter in open fields.

Having some natural elements against them is not such a big deal..
We don't have fur, we don't have a wintercoat.
But if you let a horse adapt a winter coat, it'll most likely do just fine outside!
Heck even better than many like to give credit for


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Kashmere said:


> Do dogs live in homes? Yes! They have packs and a den.


Do dogs live in homes? Yes???

That is confusing??
Yes my dogs live in the house. I had 2 shepherds and a yorkie living in the house. I won't have a dog living outside either. When I watch TV my dogs lay with me. When I have a bowl of ice cream so do they. I try and sneak cookies but get caught all the time so again so do they.

So I guess this outside pasture board now extends to our dogs????

No more house dogs. How about cats?? Could I have one in the house without comng across as mean, cold hearted, abusive???


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

RiosDad said:


> Do dogs live in homes? Yes???
> 
> That is confusing??
> Yes my dogs live in the house. I had 2 shepherds and a yorkie living in the house. I won't have a dog living outside either. When I watch TV my dogs lay with me. When I have a bowl of ice cream so do they. I try and sneak cookies but get caught all the time so again so do they.
> ...


No no..
That is not what I meant
-thinks-
I mean in the wild.
Perhaps I should change that into wolves or something.

What I'm trying to say is that, Naturally, a canine has a 'home'
A den, a hole under the ground, under a big tree, something along those lines.
So when you buy a dog, you want to somehow provide him that den
My dog has his crate as his personal little den. 
A horse doesn't. Wild horses just have their big open fields/areas where they roam together. They don't have a den.

I have a shepherd too and he lives in my appartment, but he gets no ice cream or cookies ever 
(Unless it's cookies for dogs of course!)


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Read the rest of her post. She was saying that some animals live in shelters, some don't. Horses, naturally, do not. They are equipped to deal with the elements, both physically and instintivly.

I have no isses if you stall your horse, that is completely your own perogative, but I will not stall mine and be damned anybody stupid enough to call me "abusive".


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Exactly my point Macabre!
I just didn't get it through properly.

But I do agree with you, I'd rather not stall my horse when I have one


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

My horse lived in the mountains her whole life, she was onlyin a stall the night she was born.

have any of you actaully spent a 6 hours in a stall? try it sometime. its not very interesting. i would go insane and not look forward to being put away at ALL if i were a horse. but i bet you some horses do

my horse, HATES being stalled, so dont you DARE tell me its abusive to keep her outside. Riosdad, you are just looking about the worse situations of this. thats like buying the cheapest,worst version of a t.v. then, the tv not working. then you become compleletly close minded and say: ALL tv's are stupid and they dont work AT ALL. seriously? im sorry, but thats very close minded and your just shutting yourself down from being informed. 

i have SEEN horses go slowly crazy by beiing stalled. not saying ALL stalling is bad, but it just DOES NOTwork for some horses! some horses flourish in that kind of enviroment, some dont. so dont tell me its abuse, my horse absalutely LOVES storms,and refuses to let me bring her in when its stormy out. and dont tell me that all pastured hroses stand out there contantly wet with neglecting owners, I (along with most of the other psture boarders out there) AM OUT THERE WAY MORE THEN THE STALL BOARDERS. so please dont set a stereotype just because you have seen only a FEW bad situations with pasture boarding. if you want abuse, i can show it to you. so stop trying to claim pasture boarding as so bad.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I wont stall my mare. She gets very very stiff coming outside the stall, after being in all night. You couldnt pay me to stall her. 

I make enough money to keep them boarded in a nice warm stall, but I dont. Because they are happier outside together. I would dread boarding, unless my mare could see my colt, otherwise I think they would get lonley without each other. Horses are herd animals, ment to graze and roam, they arent ment to be in a box, that we designate to them. Who the heck decided 12 x 12 (or even 10 x 10) is a good size?? My room is bigger then that, and my mare is about 9x heavier then i am. So thats like me and nine other people stuck in there, aweful. I dont even stay in my room, except to sleep. If I had a choice Id be outside all day, then inside, working in my office. 

Just one more controlling thing people do to animals, because they feel they "need" to.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Sounds like alot of you have horses with issues. In 50 years I have never had a horse cast himself, heard of it happening but not in the large barns I was in. Coming out stiff , I definitely see it in some horses, not my own but some with hock issues. Swollen ankles yes on other horses again not mine.
Never had a weaver, a cribber, stall kicker or one that seemed to hate his stall. Guess I just buy the wrong horses?
My guy stands for hours on a trailer if required. He stands tied to a high line or the side of a trailer for days on end if required. He stands at the hitching rail all the time for grooming in the hot summer days. Bathing too without fidgiting. He will take to his stall with enthusism and munch contentidly on hay. In the morning all the boys greet me with thier heads over the door and if I throw my guy a flake and put the rest out he doesn't care, doesn't complain. I clean a few stalls while he eats and then I saddle and take off. Again he doesn't raise a fuss, call or in any way show he wants to join the others.
Again I must be doing it wrong to have such a trusting, contented, patient young horse.
Since he is groomed the night before I just pull the blankets , a quick brush of the mane where he laid down and off we go. 

got to go now to the barn and clean stalls, feed, grain, bed and by the time I am done it will be close to dark and I can run them in.
Have a good evening, I have a hot date for supper tonight  but I will check in later


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

The best thing about keeping a horse outside- less thrush, almost no cribbing, and no stalls to clean. (althought i clean out the shelter when needed.) Did I mention no stalls to clean??? So that = more time with the horse.


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

theres nothing wrong at all about leaving him outside all of the time if thats what makes him happy, which in your situation you say it does. As long as he has blankets when needed, and run-in shelter when needed, he'll be just fine, im sure. 

MY horse is kept outside just about 24-7. He does have a stall for if its 100 degrees outside in summer or 10 in winter. IN winter they com in at night but otherwise they're out all year round unless the weather is sever. They have blankets, water, and plenty of run in shelter as well as natural tree shelter. Health wise my horse has never had a problem since I've had him, and neither have the other horses in the barn, theyre very happy mentally and healthy physically

I personally think its a lot better to keep a horse outside as much as possible


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

RiosDad said:


> Outside your cell?? YOu sleep in a bed, you are in a house at night? Do you consider it a cell.


No, I don't as I can leave it whenever I choose.. unlike a stalled horse. I really don't see the point of you being so obstinent.

You have your opinion as do we.. let it go


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I really don't see how anyone can think it's ok to stall a horse all the time (not speaking to anyone in particular). I mean, there are A LOT of big dressage barns around here that don't turn the horses out AT ALL! Can you imagine being stuck in a 12 x12 box all the time except for being ridden?! 

Man, what a sucky existence. 

That's why I love my horses outside. They are outside 24/7 except for bad weather/injury. My poor 18 yr old OTTB gets SO stiff when left inside and my 7 year old gets stocked up as she is a big horse. I can't imagine leaving them in all the time. Even when they have to be stalled at shows, they get restless because they are used to so much turnout


----------



## DiamondsRForever (Oct 13, 2009)

RiosDad- I too keep my two out during the day and in at night. They never have to be chased in at night, they wait patiently at the gate for their turn to come in. All the horses have approximatley 20 acres to run in, yet each one manages to be at the gate waiting their turn to get tucked in for the night. You are not alone, just wanted you to know.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

After reading all the posts, and varying opinions, I started to remember the pasture horses at the barn that I voluntered at years ago.

They too were very glad to go up to the barn and find a stall each and every night. It meant grain. After they were finished eating however, not one had to be chased out of the stall and back down to the pasture. Each and every one would automatically go own their own.

So that made me wonder. Do our horses simply know their individual routine? Is that all it truely is and we as humans again attach our own feelings to it? 

If a stall kept horse has their stall door open all night, will he/she actually stay there because they love their nice comfy digs? Or, after all the hay is gone, will they go where they truely want to be?

Just a thought.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

sillybunny11486 said:


> The best thing about keeping a horse outside- less thrush, almost no cribbing, and no stalls to clean. (althought i clean out the shelter when needed.) Did I mention no stalls to clean??? So that = more time with the horse.


I find it interesting that you can cut down on thrush by leaving a horse out in the wet all the time? Here I am cleaning the feet, wire brushing every crack and crevice and then putting the horse on dry bedding and I could be doing better for him by leaving him standing in the wet??

Who would have thought??

Stalls get tedious cleaning every day, that is for sure but I know I am making it nice for him so I don't mind. When I am done I get to pick his hay, fill his grain bin with nice hot mash that I make up, fill his water bucket with fresh clean water and then get the pleasure of getting him from the field. Then slip on a pair of hobbles, pull his blankets, groom, replace his blankets, pick his feet , wire brush them and run a little copper sulphate into any cracks as preventative maintenance, put him in the stall, sweep all the barn floors, make sure all locks are done up properly on the stalls, turn down the music but keep it low, turn on the motion lights, turn off the barn lights, set the door with the proper opening to regulate temperature. Want the barn right around 32 and it is 5 out and go home. 
Dam that is alot of hard unnecessary work. I could just say the heck with it and throw him some hay and be done with it.
Barely have to even pet him. Just throw the hay over the fence and head for home. It sure is cold out today. 5 F on my thermometer. Hope my bed is nice and warm. Hope to spend the next 7 or 8 hours in it.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I "horsesat" for a woman once a few years ago who had a neat setup - instead of individual stalls, she basically had a large doorway that opened into half her barn - a big enough space to incorporate about three large box stalls. She had a regular stall door that lead into the rest of the barn where her feed, tack and grooming areas were. She's actually the third person I've encountered with such a setup, owning two horses.

I find it amusing that unless it was feeding time, you rarely ever found the horses in there. Even in the bitter wind, you'd find the horses huddled together on the non-windy side of the barn. She fed them hay outside, but even when the food was gone, they chose to be outside.

I have never in my life encountered a single occurance of thrush in outside horses.


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

RiosDad said:


> I find it interesting that you can cut down on thrush by leaving a horse out in the wet all the time?


That would be because a horse has freedom of where it can stand rather than confined to a whatever x whatever size stall. This would also because *IT IS NOT WET (COLD, SNOWING, WINDY) OUTSIDE ALL THE TIME.*

Keeping a horse outside is not animal cruelty. Horses are wild animals. They will survive outside. You keep saying that horses kept on pasture board have no shelter, if you actually read peoples posts rather than picking out tiny bits that suit you, you would find that most (if not all) people have SHELTER for their horse, therefore horses are* not* standing out in the horribly windy and the torrential rain.* They. have. shelter.
*


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

As long as the horse has a 3-sided shelter, or a 1-sided shelter and a turnout blanket in the winter, then outside living is definitely healthier for the horse's body and mind. Horses are designed to be moving all day, grazing and moving about. Stall confinement is not ideal.

I like to bring mine to eat their "goodies" and vitamins, but they go right back outside when they're done. I will only confine mine for an illness or injury, or the night before a show.

Now, all that said, I grew up in San Diego, so I understand that in some situations, stall or outdoor pen confinement is unavoidable. In those situations, the horse should be fed as much hay as possible (to alleviate boredom and prevent ulcers), givin a stall toy or three, and turned out as much as possible.

Given the choice though, outdoor living is definitely the better alternative.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

RiosDad said:


> I find it interesting that you can cut down on thrush by leaving a horse out in the wet all the time? Here I am cleaning the feet, wire brushing every crack and crevice and then putting the horse on dry bedding and I could be doing better for him by leaving him standing in the wet??


Even a clean stall harbors much more bacteria than a muddy pasture. And, it's not always muddy, and most pastures are 100% muddy. Mine have plenty of different surfaces to stand on, included dry hay around their round bales. I do not have a thrush problem.



> Stalls get tedious cleaning every day, that is for sure but I know I am making it nice for him so I don't mind. When I am done I get to pick his hay, fill his grain bin with nice hot mash that I make up, fill his water bucket with fresh clean water and then get the pleasure of getting him from the field. Then slip on a pair of hobbles, pull his blankets, groom, replace his blankets, pick his feet , wire brush them and run a little copper sulphate into any cracks as preventative maintenance, put him in the stall, sweep all the barn floors, make sure all locks are done up properly on the stalls, turn down the music but keep it low, turn on the motion lights, turn off the barn lights, set the door with the proper opening to regulate temperature. Want the barn right around 32 and it is 5 out and go home.
> Dam that is alot of hard unnecessary work. I could just say the heck with it and throw him some hay and be done with it.
> Barely have to even pet him. Just throw the hay over the fence and head for home. It sure is cold out today. 5 F on my thermometer. Hope my bed is nice and warm. Hope to spend the next 7 or 8 hours in it.


(why do you hobble your horses to put their blankets on and off and groom them?)

Yes, that is a lot of needless work. Horses don't need to be kept inside. Yes, they do need shelter, but they do not need confinement. They can choose to go inside or under their shelter when it suits them. You can keep the shelter dry and clean, and even bedded, just like a stall.

HUMANS like to pamper our horses and create unnecessary work. We like to feel needed, especially the women. We have that "nurturing" instinct, but guys are often guilty as well. If that's what makes you feel good and your horses do fine in their stalls, then by all means, keep doing it. But do not delude yourself in to thinking that your HORSE is one the _needs_ all of that.

I feed my horses daily, check/pick feet, and clean the barn & stalls as needed (3-4 times a week since they rarely poop in their stalls, and almost never urinate in them). They stay outside 23 hours a day, with a round bale of hay for free choice feeding. They are healthy, happy, shiney horses with no health issues. I am dealing with a hoof separation issue with one mare, but it's more mechanical than environmental. The other 6 horses in my care have great feet.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Hmm let's see. My horses are primarily out 24/7. They come in to eat, then go back out after. Yes, they wait at the gate to come in a feeding time, because they KNOW it's time to eat. But, they also nicker and paw to go back outside once they're done. I would say they like to be outside. We have it set up so that we only have to open gates to bring everybody in and out without leading them, they go on their own. The only times they stay in are when it's going to be below 20 degrees at night, snowing all night(random showers and they stay out), or raining all night. In the summer they stay in if it's going to rain all day and night, but again if it's random showers they stay out. Even in thunder and lightning. My grandmother put it this way: It's better to lose just one horse to a lightning strike than to lose an entire barn because of fire from the lightning. Of course we don't want either situation to happen, but still. My grandmother is 61 years old, and still feeds every morning. I feed 2 nights a week, my aunt feeds 2 nights a week, my cousin feeds 2 nights a week, and grandmother feeds one night a week. No matter what the temperatre is. And you know what? the wind was giving us 30 mph gusts of wind Thursday night with a wind chill of 3 degrees. Guess what? We were out there riding and feeding and cleaning stalls. So yes, my horses live outside. And they are fat, fuzzy and very happy.

ETA: Most of the time our pastures are 75% mud. In my grandmother's 30+ years of owning horses, she has never had a cse of thrush that wasn't already there before she bought the horse.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

luvs2ride1979 said:


> it's not always muddy, and most pastures are 100% muddy.


Which is it?? You can't have it both ways???







luvs2ride1979 said:


> (why do you hobble your horses to put their blankets on and off and groom them?)
> 
> .


Hobbles are used to restrain the horse. I don't use cross ties except for shoing when he needs to spread his legs for support. All other times I just hobble. My barn hobbles are a tight pair and sometimes I hobble the front, sometimes the back and sometimes all 4 just to keep him in practice for the summer when he is staked out by one back leg , a long rope and a stake in the ground to graze on a choice unfenced piece of grass.

Don't tell me about ground tying. I ground tie all the time under saddle on the trail or at the barn when I forget something and have to go back inside.
My longest ground tie with the horse competely unattended, in a driveway with no fences around and a highway close was 1 hour 20 minutes and I could not tell if the horse moved or not. So yes ground tying is another option but it doesn't keep his hobbling in practice.


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

I built my own barn so I made it the way I want  I have a 2 stall barn with attached paddocks. The stalls have large doors to the paddocks, and there is a dividing fence that can be opened or closed to create 2 separate or 1 large paddock. In the summer, I leave them free to go in/out on most days and nights. At night I shut the gate to the paddocks so I don't have to worry about anyone getting trapped in a stall. The stalls get cleaned daily all the time. In the winter they go out in the day and I bring them in at night. Of course, if it is raining/snowing during the days I can always leave the doors open to provide extra shelter.

I'll tell you that given the choice, the horses will come in to sleep during the night, but they will roam around too. During the hottest part of the day in the summer they seek the cool shelter of the barn. In the winter they hardly ever come in during the day which is why I no longer bother to leave the doors open. They just stay out during the day and the doors are already closed for the night when they come in. I find that they sleep better when kept in, and on cold days they get quite grouchy (despite the blankets) and are ready to come in


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

luvs2ride1979 said:


> I feed my horses daily, check/pick feet, and clean the barn & stalls as needed (3-4 times a week since they rarely poop in their stalls, and almost never urinate in them). .


You are full of contradictions?? Clean stalls 3 or 4 times a week and yet they rarely poop in them and almost never urinate???

Just what are you clean up???

Don't get upset. I am just messing with you. LOL I am bored until my ride begins at 10


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

kassierae said:


> My grandmother is 61 years old, and still feeds every morning. .


 
That's quite a lady. At 61 she goes out every morning and feeds. I hope I am that healthy at her age and can continue to care for my guys

Again just messing with you:lol:


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

ScharmLily said:


> They just stay out during the day and the doors are already closed for the night when they come in. I find that they sleep better when kept in, and on cold days they get quite grouchy (despite the blankets) and are ready to come in


Horses only actually sleep about 3 hours per day, mostly short naps. I do beleive horses like the routine of going out in the morning and coming in at night. They seem ready to go out and ready to come in.
I believe pasture life can be just as boring if left in it 24/7

We as people need change, something to look forward to be it supper, a favorite TV show or just going to bed in a nice warm bed. It is change.
Horses need it too. They look forward to my coming home from work, they get excited at the sound of my truck and come running. I represent change. I watch the bored way they walk back and forth waiting for me to finich cleaning the stalls and doing all the other chores. They want to come in, eat their grain and then settle in to their mounds of hay. They are contented and when the barn check at 10 they again look forward to another flake of hay being thrown into their stalls.
I sleep well nights knowing they are safe, dry and warm.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Riosdad, I'm sure you will! 

I have an 80+ year old riding buddy that is going strong. Can't saddle his horse anymore due to shoulder issues, but we are all happy to do what is needed to insure he is out there with us.

Interestingly enough, Earl (my friend) thinks it's disgraceful how horses are kept all stalled up. He prefers they be kept more as nature intended, with either lots of fir trees to get under for shelter or a shelter just for this purpose. His horse is fat and happy and very healthy (and yes he also cares for his own horse). The horse goes to a stream to drink, Earl sees to it daily to be sure it hasn't frozen over and if so, breaks open an area for the day and night. 

He even thinks my way of keeping a horse is too much. Mine have a large stall with bedding to come in and out of at will. The stall opens into a large paddock which in turn opens into 2 fields. During the day they go into one field or the other, but during the night it's the paddock and stall. Yes at times (like last night) I blanket T who is older and showed a need of it, Walka not.

Because my friend is from another time/generation, I as all the other riding friends, keep our opinions to ourselves. We enjoy any conversation with him because it is a glimpse into the past. Always interesting, though we don't always agree (we so like our modern conveniences), we are always respectful and courteous to him.

Sorry I went on and on. RD hope you have a great ride.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Walkamile said:


> Riosdad, I'm sure you will!
> 
> Sorry I went on and on. RD hope you have a great ride.


Sure I will What?? Ride at 61??

Don't worry about going on and on. I too am bored and waiting for 9:45 when I can get dressed and head down to the barn to saddle and go for a ride, a long ride in the snow.
Most of the years I shave my horse to keep him running cool under saddle. A horse working hard can not do so in a heavy winter coat so I clip my old endurance horse super close to keep the sweat down while working. I rely on the blankets to keep him warm.
My young guy is another matter and I can't work him hard enough to overheat him in cold weather. It would destroy his legs if i worked him like the old guy so with him it is alot slower pace.
I believe in building up for the first few years before I start tearing down with long long lopes. Legging up so to speak.
My old guy does nothing but a long steady lope and will hold it for hours. My young guy gets short lopes but long steady trots to build bone and muscle

this is the old guy himself after a hard run of 3 to 3 1/2 hours at a steady lope. He is shaved everywhere where a blanket covers. I also keep part of his hind muscles covered to keep them running warm but put a large initial in each flank.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

RiosDad said:


> Which is it?? You can't have it both ways???


That was a typo... I meant to post, most pastures are NOT 100% muddy...



> Hobbles are used to restrain the horse. I don't use cross ties except for shoing when he needs to spread his legs for support. All other times I just hobble. My barn hobbles are a tight pair and sometimes I hobble the front, sometimes the back and sometimes all 4 just to keep him in practice for the summer when he is staked out by one back leg , a long rope and a stake in the ground to graze on a choice unfenced piece of grass.


I was just curious. When I groom mine, if they're in their stalls, I do not restrain them at all. They usually stand nicely for grooming and blanketing. If they don't (I have two 5yr olds that have shorter attention spans, lol), I just tie them to a tie ring that I have installed in every stall. Haltering & tieing just seems easier to me than hobbling (which I understand and have done, as well as ground tieing). But, whatever works for you. :wink:


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

The only horses I've seen with thrush- hooves dont get picked daily, or are stalled. When you force a horse to stand in manure and urine you're exposing them to alot of dangerous bacteria. Unless you stand there for 8 hours and pick up poops and urine right as they come out, you gunna make them stand in it.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Ok RiosDad, I can kind of understand what you're saying. But basing your opinions off the idea that people just leave their horses to fend for themselves in the pasture is a little ridiculous, I think. Curse them if they do, that's sad.

We do not. We are out virtually every single day, regardless of weather. The only times we miss are when the blizzards are so bad we can't drive the highways. Would it be nice to have a barn to tack up in? Sure, but we don't have that option so we work with what we have. Our horses have ten acres, free choice hay in winter, watered daily and shelter. Even when the windchills are in the -40's, we are out even if it's just to haul our grooming equipment into the pasture and give them some scratches. We ride or work our horses daily, over the period of several hours. Heck, even when we're working in winter and it's dark by the time we get out on weekdays, we will head out at night and play with them. We have a bright yard light right at the gate and it illuminates the entire front feeding area of the pasture, plus the round pen area. We are known for going on midnight rides in both summer and winter - we stick to the trails, our horses can see even if we can't!

I don't agree with pasture board if it's preventing someone from visiting their horse, but that's simply not an option for us. I've grown up my entire life in these bitter cold winters, and we have just learned to adapt. We have young hot blood, it takes more then a windchill to keep us away!

I would love to have a barn to tack up in, and a stall to keep my horse so we could get them sweaty in winter and not have to worry. Right now, it's not an option though, so we make do. Even when I have a barn, I will not be keeping my horses inside for extended periods of time. Would I keep them in on really nasty nights, where they may be getting wet? I think it would be nice to have that option, or least have a runway so my horses could decide. But I will not lose sleep knowing my horses are doing what they've been doing for decades without problems.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I would love to have a barn to tack up in, and a stall to keep my horse so we could get them sweaty in winter and not have to worry. Right now, it's not an option though, so we make do. .


MacabreMikolaj you do what you have to do and for you right now if that is the best you can do then who am I to judge. You live in alot colder weather then I do and I don't know if I could match you in that exteme cold.
To me I am old and my life is my guys. I live 3 minutes from the barn, I built the interior, the stalls, the insulation, installed thermo windows, painted 9 or 10 gallons of bright paint, installed 13 ceiling lights etc etc.
I made it a show place. The owner paid for everything and loved my end results. She has 1 horse, I am a boarder and 2 ladies are also boarders. 4 horses in total and 28 acres of nice grass and a heavily treed section for winter turnout. I built and paid for one shelter and the owner paid for the other. We even put rubber matts in the shelter to prevent them from standing in mud at certain times of the year.
I have total control of the barn and feed whatever and how much I want but I also clean and do whatever to keep the place a show place.
I am extemely annal in everything I do, be it my barn, the horse, my house, my yard, my cars. Everything is maintained to an extreme.
If given the chance to bring a horse in nights, and put him out first thing in the morning I beleive even you would do it but agian it is not possible for you right now but some day??

You will have your ideal place sometime. My wife would gladly let me buy any place I wanted but I don't want my own place. I want others around me. I don't want to worry about where the hay comes from although I do worry about quality and watch it closely.
Anyway I am annal but the place is gorgous and I will put it up against any barn.
You too will have the best someday:lol::lol:

My blood it hot too but I think it is from too many calories


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

sillybunny11486 said:


> The only horses I've seen with thrush- hooves dont get picked daily, or are stalled. When you force a horse to stand in manure and urine you're exposing them to alot of dangerous bacteria. Unless you stand there for 8 hours and pick up poops and urine right as they come out, you gunna make them stand in it.


Thrush doesn't bother me, I have never had it but white line disease scares the crap out of me. When I was first shoing I ran into a few cases of it and didn't know how to deal with it. 
Now I watch every horse I shoe like a hawk and anything that resembles WLD I treat immediately.
Copper sulfate solution is on the shelf in a squeeze bottle and I use it daily on the horses feet in any crack or crevice I can find.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

^ any foot problem/disease scares the bejesus out of me, haha but i think thats because ive always been taught that the horses mind and feet/legs are the most important part of the horse, and that those always should be kept in tip top shape 

I personally dont mind if the horses are inside or out, i dont like it when some people call one or the other abuse because either inside or out boarding could turn into 'abuse' 
my horse lives in an 'outdoor stall' only because she is a super slow eater( so we couldnt just bring her in to feed her, then it would take HOURS for her to finish eating, im not exagerating!) and she needs oats/supplments,haha i llove outdoor stalls tho because the horse is still outside, and still has something to look at at night and stuff.


----------

